# DB-Format



## Schaaaf (3. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher noch nicht mit DB gearbeitet, daher habe ich mal eine (wie ich denke für euch einfache) Frage: 
Im Anhang habe ich das mal als jpg verdeutlicht. Ich will in Zukunft nach der ID (also z.B. "2") suchen und mir dann z.B. nacheinander die Datensätze a,b und d ausgeben lassen. Welche der beiden Varianten wäre da effektiver (bez. Geschwindigkeit, etc.). Habe mal gehört, dass spaltenorientiert besser ist, aber welches wäre das denn? Wonach geht das?

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## tfa (3. Sep 2010)

Die Spalten sind die Datenfelder, die Zeilen sind die Datensätze. 
Wenn bei dir a, b, c Datensätze sind, ist die zweite Variante die richtige.


----------



## ARadauer (3. Sep 2010)

Erste Variante...
Die zweite geht gar nicht..


----------



## ARadauer (3. Sep 2010)

ähmn nochmal genau gelesen...



> Ich will in Zukunft nach der ID (also z.B. "2") suchen und mir dann z.B. nacheinander die Datensätze a,b und d ausgeben lassen


macht keinen Sinnn... wie schon gesagt spalten sind felder, zeilen sind datensätze...


----------



## Schaaaf (3. Sep 2010)

Schön, dass sich alle so einig sind...


----------



## Schaaaf (3. Sep 2010)

Also, ich will in meinem Programm z.B. schauen, ob die Nummer 2 in der Datenbank ist. Wenn das der Fall ist, brauche ich z.B. die Daten, die in 2a, 2b und 2d stehen. Was macht daran keinen Sinn?


----------



## ARadauer (3. Sep 2010)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Also, ich will in meinem Programm z.B. schauen, ob die Nummer 2 in der Datenbank ist. Wenn das der Fall ist, brauche ich z.B. die Daten, die in 2a, 2b und 2d stehen. Was macht daran keinen Sinn?



Was ist 2a?

Kunden:
ID                Vorname                Nachname
1                 Max                       Huber
2                 Franz                    Maier
3                 irgendwer               blsalbalba

du gest jetzt her und schaust ob 2 in der Datenbank ist, ja... das ist franz Maier.. doch was ist 2a?

Sprich: Sind a,b,c,d Datensätze oder Eigenschaften?


----------



## Schaaaf (3. Sep 2010)

Datensätze


----------



## tfa (3. Sep 2010)

"2" wäre dann aber eine Spalte, also ein Datenfeld. Und das ist natürlich immer vorhanden. Eine Frage wie "ich will in meinem Programm z.B. schauen, ob die Nummer 2 in der Datenbank ist" ist sinnlos. Du kannst höchstens suchen, ob in Spalte 2 irgendein besonderer Wert steht und dir die passenden Zeilen ausgeben lassen.


----------

